
HN: Why is GitHub's web interface not responsive yet? - julienreszka
I want to be able to look at documentations and vs code at the same time with the screen split in two<p>why are they making it so difficult.
What could justify this lack of consideration for basic user experience?
======
tobr
Good question. You can spoof your user agent to get their separate, half-baked
mobile version.

I wonder what their mobile traffic looks like. I find myself ending up on
GitHub on my phone all the time, and can only barely get by without switching
to the desktop mode.

------
was_boring
Honestly, I don't know. Since MS bought them they have made many improvements,
and seem to take gitlab seriously. What they lack is a decent mobile/tablet
experience so I don't always have to be at a laptop/desktop.

I'm not willing to provide is trusted access to a third party when they have
the full backing of one of the most well funded companies in history.

------
kevinsimper
Their website is so old that it was before one was thinking, mobile-first, and
now to rewrite, they don't want to spend the effort combating legacy :)

